# FREE SHIPPING on all 3100's



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds good but I already have an extractor - one of yours!

Now if you were to extend the free shipping to bottling tanks I might bite.

I don't know if it will help your marketing in any way but you should know that the "best honey in Maine" as voted at the Maine State Beekeepers Annual Meeting, was extracted in a Maxant extractor.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thats what I like to hear!
Whenever your ready for that bottling tank, give me a shout. I will take care of you! :thumbsup:


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard that Santa up there in Ayer, MA was planning to do the same for the Model 1400PL? Any truth to that rumor?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

AstroBee said:


> I heard that Santa up there in Ayer, MA was planning to do the same for the Model 1400PL? Any truth to that rumor?


:shhhh:


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

the problem with Maxant is they are built to well. That just doesn't happen these days. Manufactures want to see you again in a few years. My Maxant 30 frame is from the 70s and I'm the 4th owner. It will out last me.


----------



## EastCarolinaBee (Apr 9, 2006)

I have to agree about the quality of the Maxant products. I have the 3100LP and it's a no- brainer. The new stand is rock solid. After I sold enough honey I invested in the Maxant 16gal bottling tank. I knew I wanted one and jumped on it at the NC State spring meeting. I keep it loaded and fill orders upon request with no problem. When it's cold outside, my honey is flowing!!! Thanks Jake, you were right , it's awesome.


----------



## Blitzz (Feb 13, 2009)

free shipping AND no crate fees like manlake 18/9 radial ?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Crate fee? What is that? 
We dont have handling fees, and crate fees.


----------



## brbrunner (Dec 27, 2010)

Does that include Puerto Rico? I have been reading posts but haven't joined until today when I saw this offer!!! I need an extractor.

Bryan


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

I can look into this, what is your zipcode?


----------



## brbrunner (Dec 27, 2010)

00606

Thanks!!!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

According to UPS, its just a tad under $200
I will split the shipping with you.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Free shipping. MAN OH MAN. I drove 500 miles RT so I could avoid shipping and bought my MAXANT in OR. It was also tax free and luckily fit in the back of my highlander with 1/16th of an inch to spare. 

I was there for work anyway. I have been buying anything over $100 in OR lately. Just came home tonight with 2 new sliding glass doors, Last trip was the Christmas presents. I am not giving my gov any more money to P!$$ away.


----------



## SPRUCE BEE (Mar 14, 2009)

ESB,

What, you don't want to help Christine out of her 6 billion dollar shortfall? I don't blame you though, especially after visiting King County today to buy a new pickup for the wife. Boy, your sales tax rate is outragous! Just an fyi, the department of revenue watches pretty heavily for construction materials coming across at Vancouver. I've seen some pretty sickened homeowners over the years when DOR pays them a home visit to collect un-paid sales tax. They go through county building permit offices quite regularly looking for offenders & I'm sure things will be worse now with tight budgets. They're really cracking down right now on residents for licensing their vehicles in Oregon. :ws

SPRUCE BEE


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

Warning about Maxant Honey Equipment!! If you buy their products they will last a lifetime. If you need to sell them they will sell immediately and probably for as much or more than you paid for it. Needless to say, my honey house is from Maxant! Free shipping would be the iceing on the cake.


----------

